# 'Bij regen', 'bij problemen' in andere talen...



## ThomasK

Wij gebruiken graag 'bij' wanneer we verwijzen naar bepaalde situaties _(bij regen, bij nazicht, bij nacht en ontij_), maar is er een parallel in andere Europese talen? Of: hoe zou je het vertalen?

Ik denk aan:
- Frans: _*lors de ?*_
- Engels: _(hier zijn er meer alternatieven nodig, vermoed ik)_ when it rains (.. rain?), maintenance shows, ... maar zijn er voorzetselconstructies mogelijk?
- Duits: _*bei *_is zowat hetzelfde als ons 'bij', denk ik, ...


----------



## bibibiben

Het Engels heeft _*in case of *rain_, het Frans _*en cas de *pluie_.

Als het gaat om een gelijktijdigheid van handelingen, geven het Engels en het Frans er de voorkeur aan om het werkwoord dit aspect tot uitdrukking te laten brengen:
*
When washing* or *brushing* your teeth, don't leave the tap running.
*En vous lavant *ou *vous brossant* les dents, ne laissez pas le robinet couler.
Laat *bij het wassen *of *bij het tandenpoetsen* de kraan niet lopen.

Het Duits doet het net als het Nederlands (beim Waschen, beim Zähneputzen).

Uiteraard is in het Nederlands ook mogelijk:
Als je je wast of je tanden poetst, laat dan niet de kraan lopen.


----------



## ThomasK

Aan '... cas(e) ...' had ik ook gedacht, maar o ja, er is een soort dubbelzinnigheid: verwijzing naar een 'geval' of 'gelijktijdigheid'. Daaraan had ik nog niet gedacht. Dank.

Zou die 'lors de' fout zijn?


----------



## eno2

en caso de lluvia

de noche


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Zou die 'lors de' fout zijn?



Vast niet. _Bij _is een van de meest overwerkte voorzetsels in het Nederlands, met tientallen betekenissen. Er is ongetwijfeld wel een zinnetje te bedenken waarin _bij _de betekenis van _lors de _heeft. Ik kan alleen niet zo snel een voorbeeld geven. Dat hou je dus nog van me te goed.


----------



## bibibiben

Nou, ik heb er een:

Il a trouvé la mort lors d'une attaque de zombies. → Hij is bij een zombieaanval omgekomen.


----------



## ThomasK

Dank. Naar mijn mening zijn 'in geval van'-vertalingen te eng als synoniem van 'bij'. Ik denk nu aan : 'Bij zijn verjaardag...', 'bij het aantreden van.."...


----------



## eno2

con lluvia


----------



## ThomasK

Maar wat dan bij mijn uitdrukkingen in #7?


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Maar wat dan bij mijn uitdrukkingen in #7?


Context is ook belangrijk.


----------



## ThomasK

Hoe vertaal je: 'Bij zijn verjaardag...', 'bij het aantreden van.." in het Spaans?


----------



## bibibiben

Ik vind _bij zijn verjaardag _nog steeds wat vreemd klinken. Is _op zijn verjaardag_ niet gebruikelijker? En natuurlijk, als _ter gelegenheid van_ bedoeld wordt, heb je ook nog _voor zijn verjaardag_ tot je beschikking. 

Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat _bij_, hoe overwerkt als voorzetsel ook*, nog steeds meer en meer terrein lijkt te willen opeisen. Ik hoor ook _bij het carnaval _vallen, terwijl _op het carnaval_ mij als de canonieke vorm voorkomt. En als de nadruk op het tijdsverloop moet liggen, heb je ook nog _tijdens het carnaval _en _met carnaval_. Maar _bij het carnaval_? Het klinkt me nog steeds niet helemaal gewoon in de oren. Maar goed, ik zal er wel aan wennen.

*Mijn Van Dale noteert 23 betekenissen!


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Hoe vertaal je: 'Bij zijn verjaardag...', 'bij het aantreden van.." in het Spaans?


Met con? Ik check het eens.


----------

